# Necesito un diagrama para construir una radio digital



## guillers (Nov 27, 2013)

hola dispongo de un transformador de 9V , 1 woofwer y un tweeter de una radio analoga ,la cual quiero reformarla a una radio digital
¿seria posible? 
En este momento no dispondo el dato del cual es el amperaje del transformador de 9V ,pero puedo comentar que es de una radio multibanda am-fm TONOMAC  PROFESIONAL TBW-830 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





no sé si estoy en el subforo correcto ,en circuitos de radio dice analagico y yo quiero radio digital 
Saludos ...


----------



## miguelus (Nov 27, 2013)

Buenos díasguillers. 

Lo primero...

¿Qué entiendes por "Una Radio Digital" ?

Cuando lo aclares, quizás te podamos ayudar. 

Sal U2


----------



## guillers (Nov 27, 2013)

miguelus 
creo que en tus palabras me confirmas lo perdido estoy 
 busco un video manual que me diga que componentes se necesitan para armar una radio digital y no encuentro 
y  vos me decis ahora ¿que entiendo por una radio digital?
la pregunta mas bien sería :
¿que entiendo yo de radios digitales? 
y yo te digo que nada
  quiero fabricar ,dispongo de un trafo de 9 V  y un woofer  y un tweeter.
radio digital , sistemas digitales , lo que vino despues de la radio analogica miguelus 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2013)

A ver si algo de aqui te sirve . . .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=radio+digital&sa=Buscar&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fusercp.php&ref=&ss=4570j2913900j13https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ruir-radio-digital-108372/&ss=4240j1707200j13


----------



## guillers (Nov 27, 2013)

DOSMETROS 
Hola 
no lo veo ahi 
lo que me interesa es comprar los componentes que lleva una radio digital am-fm y armarla yo , tengo un trafo de 9 V ,un woofer y un tweeter


----------



## capitanp (Nov 27, 2013)

jjajja estas años luz de poder hacer eso entonces


----------



## guillers (Nov 28, 2013)

dime el porque en pocas palabras 
¿no se consiguen los componentes?
no entiendo porque decis eso capitanp
saludos


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Nov 28, 2013)

tu proyecto se oye como:

tengo un led, una pila y dos cables. ¿que me falta para hacer un satelite y ponerlo en orbita?


----------



## morta (Nov 28, 2013)

guillers las radios siguen siendo analogicas, por mas que casi todo el circuito este en un chip.
vos te referis a que queres armar una radio donde se sintonice por dos botones y te muestre la frecuencia en una pantalla lcd?


----------



## miguelus (Nov 28, 2013)

Buenos días.

Estamos como al principio (o peor  ).

Una Radio "Digital "  es un concepto muy genérico, puede hacer referencia a varias cosas, p.e.

y como dice un compañero más arriba, puede ser que lo que quieres es que la visualización de la frecuencia lo haga mediante un Display. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que con esta opción, aunque la visualización sea "Digital" la Radio seguirá siendo Analógica y no se mejorará en nada sus prestaciones, pero eso sí, quedará más bonita pero perderá el "Vintage" 

Otra interpretación es que lo que pretendes es recibir Emisiones Digitales tipo DRM.

Que el Receptor, en lugar de ser Analógico sea Digital, hoy día esto es posible pero en Receptores de muy (Muy) alta gama y de varios miles  (o más) de U$.

Después de leer los Post anteriores, interpreto que lo que pretendes es la segunda opción, esto es factible, pero viendo tus escasos conocimientos, veo que su realización va a ser una empresa muy complicada.

Necesitarás hacerte un Frecuencímetro  capaz de leer hasta 120Mhz, tendrá que tener la opción de compensar las dos FI, (455Khz y 10,7Mhz), por cierto este tipo de frecuencímetro no es algo que esté a la venta en los Comercios de Componentes Electrónicos, lo tendrás que fabricar, por el Foro se ha tratado este tema en alguna ocasión.

No se trata de decirte... Utiliza este Pic o este micro, lo primero es que tiendes que entender cómo funciona un Receptor Superheterodino, qué función cumple el Oscilador Local, la FI...
Cuando tengas esto medianamente claro, tendrás que ser capaz de localizar en tu Receptor las diversas etapas, de esta forma podrás hacer las modificaciones oportunas.

Como verás te queda por delante un largo camino, pero a medida que te vallan surgiendo dudas y si las planteas adecuadamente, te podremos ayudar.

Sal U2


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 28, 2013)

Por lo poco que sabe y tal vez el interez de construir uno, sugiero que consigas un radio preprodutor mp3 + usb, son circuitos hechos que reproducen radio, mp3, leen USB y SD. Los he visto generalemnte en amplificadores caseros y solo requieren voltaje de 5V, un pre-amp, un amplificador. Lo puedes conectar a tu radio. 
Si buscas otra cosa, haz caso de lo que dicen el resto de compañeros...

Saludos.


----------



## guillers (Nov 28, 2013)

ByAxel hola 
decis que lo puedo conectar a mi radio ¿que radio?¿ la radio del preprodutor mp3 + usb?
y ese pre- amplif. + el amplificador ¿podrias especificarme cual amplificador sería el que necesitaría , el voltaje de 5V no hay problema 
gracias



miguelus 
hola tu explicacion me ha aclarado el concepto 
y acertastes con mi objetivo era este:
Recibir Emisiones Digitales tipo DRM. 
pero decis que son aparatos de miles de dolares
y eso no esta en mis planes de gastos .  
yo pensaba que era comprar los componentes y que lo mas dificil sería configurar algun microprocesador 
pero me sorprendió que el avance a la recepcion digital fuera a un tremendo aumento del costo del producto comparado con las radio de recepcion analogica 
saludos


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 28, 2013)

Ese reproductor mp3 tiene una salia de audio estéreo pero la señal es muy baja por lo que necesita de un amplificador o pre-amp + amplificador. Lo que comprendo del primer mensaje es que buscas acoplarlo a la radio que pones, así que si tiene una entrada auxiliar se puede conectar el reproductor mp3 al auxiliar del TONOMAC o en su defecto tienes que buscar el bloque que amplifica el audio y conectarlo ahí...

De otro modo no basta con las bocinas/parlantes ya que necesitas si o si un amplificador...


----------



## guillers (Nov 28, 2013)

¿ la radio reproductor mp3 + usb ,tiene una analogica que esta en un chip o recibe Emisiones Digitales tipo DRM ?



ByAxel 
no ,no , 
hay una equivocacion yo queria contruir una radio con el trafo de 9 V Y las 2 bocinas de la tonomac   , porque el tecnico no encuentra la falla en la placa en la tonomac, que no le dá sonido a la tonomac  , es una radio ya antigua 
pero por lo que dice 
miguelus
es muy costoso en dinero contruir un receptor digital 
y si el tecnico no la arregla a la tonomac 
les pedire a ustedes  un diagrama para construirme yo mismo una radio analogica para trafo de 9V


----------



## ByAxel (Nov 28, 2013)

guillers dijo:


> ¿ la radio reproductor mp3 + usb ,tiene una analogica que esta en un chip o recibe Emisiones Digitales tipo DRM ?


Según el modelo... pero dudo que lo tengan puesto que son algo baratos...

En la wiki dice..._
La decodificación de señales DRM se realiza básicamente capturando la  señal de IF de la última etapa de recepción del equipo de radio,  generalmente de 10.7 MHz para equipos de doble conversión, y 455 kHz  para triple conversión. Esta señal deberá entonces ser aplicada a un  convertidor, que transforma el IF anterior a otra señal de IF en el  rango de 12 kHz. Esta nueva señal de IF, que está dentro del rango de  señales auditivas, se aplicará entonces a la entrada de la tarjeta de  sonido de un ordenador común y corriente. A partir de allí, el trabajo  de decodificación lo realizará el software decodificador de DRM, que  puede ser obtenido por internet, ya sea gratuitamente o de pago. Se  necesitara un oscilador de 467 KHz, bien con un cristal de cuarzo, o un  oscilador digital tipo AD9835 y controlado por un PIC 16F84. Ya que a  los 467 KHz le restamos los 455 KHz de la frecuencia intermedia del  receptor y optenemos justo los 12 KHZ, para inyectar a la tarjeta de  sonido de nuestro ordenador y su posterior decodificación._

Y puedes probar con este proyecto, Digital Radio Mondiale... parece interesante y ya lo puedes aportar al foro cuando lo consigas...

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Nov 28, 2013)

Antes que complicarte ... lo mejor que podes hacer es usar uno de estos sintonizadores que se estan consiguiendo aqui en Argentina ( entre $150-200 ) 
Yo arme 2 que muestro en las fotos, el PLATEADO es BUENISIMO , no tiene ruidos , arranca en la sintonia que lo dejas etc etc , El otro es mas berreta , pero quedo muy bien incrustado en una radio vieja como la que mostras .
El tema es que hoy hay tal polucion de radios truchas en el espectro que no cumplen ninguna norma , que los sintonizadores analogicos se han vuelto obsoletos...


----------



## guillers (Nov 28, 2013)

Muy bueno ese enlace de  la radio digital  y AntonioAA gracias por el dato
Les aviso que el tecnico finalmente me arregló la tonomac que yo al toquetear le habia estropeado algo 
lo que yo logré fue cambiarles los 3 controles de volumen deslizantes con sus carbones  ya gastados y coloque 3 potenciometros redondos ,luego le mando una foto 
esta tonomac les  cuento que esta descontinuada ,pero tiene muy buen sonido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2013)

Bien setentosa es


----------



## guillers (Nov 28, 2013)

si DOSMETROS  creo que del 1988 ,esa fabrica ya no existe
estoy acomodando las cosas de la radio
 Les mandaré un foto de como quedadon los 3 potenciometros nuevos redondos , saludos


----------



## guillers (Nov 28, 2013)

asi quedó con los 3 potenciometros redondos, luego le pondre 3 botones de madera a las 3 perillas de los 3 potenciometros.


----------



## leaseba (Jul 13, 2014)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Antes que complicarte ... lo mejor que podes hacer es usar uno de estos sintonizadores que se estan consiguiendo aqui en Argentina ( entre $150-200 )
> Yo arme 2 que muestro en las fotos, el PLATEADO es BUENISIMO , no tiene ruidos , arranca en la sintonia que lo dejas etc etc , El otro es mas berreta , pero quedo muy bien incrustado en una radio vieja como la que mostras .
> El tema es que hoy hay tal polucion de radios truchas en el espectro que no cumplen ninguna norma , que los sintonizadores analogicos se han vuelto obsoletos...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102045



Hola antonio! mira lo que vengo a encontrar!...vos sabes que tuve un problema grave con el tema de esa radio mp3 usb roja y negra de la primera foto, resulta que si le pones un potenciometro a la salida ROUT+AGND+LOUT del modulo para conectarlo a un amplificador estos integraditos SMD de queman como me paso a mi  un re bajon !!! se ve que ese problema nomas tuve, lo demas funciona perfectamente. Sera posible cambiarlos ?? En caso negativo, vos conseguis otro como ese???


----------



## guillers (Ene 4, 2015)

hola a todos y feliz nuevo año

no encuentro adonde se pudiese comprar una sintonizadora digital de radio,
¿se puede reemplazar el sintonizador analógico en una radio y colocarle un sintonizador digital ?


----------

